# [SOLVED] D33007 VG31 Motherboard



## Envigo-Aldo (May 7, 2009)

Whats up guys i had a customer bring in a HP763n Pavillion i cant seem to find the motherboard drivers anywhere on the web. He has no recovery disk and the recovery partition is gone. its a D33007 VG31 Mobo i dont know who the manufacturer is. my guess was asus or intel but i cant find the drivers on either site. 
Anyhelp would be great ty !


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: D33007 VG31 Motherboard*

Try here. http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=228&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&product=90823
No vista support just xp.


----------



## Envigo-Aldo (May 7, 2009)

*Re: D33007 VG31 Motherboard*

hey manic,
thankyou for the swift reply i definitely tried them first. There are no chipset drivers listed the computer boots into windows but ofcourse none of the motherboard peripherals work. (Ethernet, Sound)


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: D33007 VG31 Motherboard*

Go here..
http://www.intel.com/support/chipsets/sb/CS-009236.htm
That board has a 845g chipset, which is intel. After installing make
sure that the onboard periphreals are enabled in bios...


----------



## Envigo-Aldo (May 7, 2009)

*Re: D33007 VG31 Motherboard*

INF Update Utility - Primarily for Intel® 4, 3, 900 Series Chipsets (2455KB) 

To be clear this is what i am downloading ?


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: D33007 VG31 Motherboard*

From the model number you gave me it has the intel 845g chipset.
You can confirm this by looking at the mobo and look at the chipset,
you should see the number on top. But regardless of that it will not 
install if its the wrong chipset driver. You said customer of yours, are
you in the pc repair business? If so you should know this. Chipset 
drivers give instructions on how to deal with ide devices, agp/pci-e/
video/pci/etc,,,,,,,You will still have to install onboard sound, video, lan
etc. You must install chipset drivers imo, windows will install a generic
most of the time, but that will just get you by, imo.
If you follow directions at intels website you cant go wrong. Dont get
the intel excelerator confused with the chipset driver.....



You want the 845g,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Envigo-Aldo (May 7, 2009)

*Re: D33007 VG31 Motherboard*

Well we build performance computers but i am not used to dealing with older motherboards. This is more of a favor trying really hard to not send this thing back without being able to repair it. 

I normally format the drive and install windows from there we install the manufacturers motherboard drivers which include all the periphreals (Lan, onboardvideo, sound). The hp website has the video and sound driver. but i dont see the lan driver and chipset one which is what worries me.


----------



## Envigo-Aldo (May 7, 2009)

*Re: D33007 VG31 Motherboard*

I believe this is the lan driver i need. RTL8100B(L) i cant find this one =\

The Chipset is the 845G just checked intel gives you 2 files to download.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: D33007 VG31 Motherboard*

Yes the 845G - one is the driver, and the other is the software utility for the chipset.
Do both of them, driver one first.

RTL8100B(L)
http://www.realtek.com.tw/search/default.aspx?keyword=RTL8100B(L)

Note: the download of the driver can go very slow - this is normal.


----------



## Envigo-Aldo (May 7, 2009)

*Re: D33007 VG31 Motherboard*

thankyou for your support.

Fixed.
I took the drivers from emachienes website they had .exe chipset driver for the 845g chipset. and got the lan drivers from them too.

T4511 model has all the drivers for this board if anyone has the same issue again.


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: D33007 VG31 Motherboard*

Your Welcome!


----------

